# Where are you Graham ? GMJ



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You just disappeared off the face of the forum after enquiring about phone use, you´re not still trying to work it out are you Graham?:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

PM sent.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> PM sent.
> 
> .


 Thank you John, seen it .:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Replied to your reply.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

He's often on here recently https://motorhomer.com/

Perhaps someone upset him here?

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> He's often on here recently https://motorhomer.com/
> 
> Perhaps someone upset him here?
> 
> .


Thanks John, yes John told me on a PM:laugh:
I think a few people are upsetting folks these days, 😡 we're all getting too touchy, time for some nice Motorhome trips me thinks, else we should start a "Grumpy old humans" thread where nobody must get offended what's said.

I remember my old Dad and his mates in the pub when they used to have disagreements then five minutes later buying each other drinks, that's the way it should be, not slagging each other off because you don't agree with the others views which seems to be growing in popularity.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Look back and you see it happens at this time every year. An excess of cabin fever. Good humour will resume when everyone gets out and about in the sunshine and across the little pond to Leffe and baguette land.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Look back and you see it happens at this time every year. An excess of cabin fever. Good humour will resume when everyone gets out and about in the sunshine and across the little pond to Leffe and baguette land.


Or even a bit further to Wurstland :grin2:.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would graham get upset ?

It’s just people 

Graham what people say 

Mostly it’s rubbish 

It’s a forum 

And much as it hurts me to say it 

They are just by and large faceless people 

Some will be special to you 

Stick with them 

Ignore the rest 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I must admit that the Brexit thread has changed my view of this forum.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But we don't HAVE to view the Brexit thread just like we don't have to tune into any particular channel on TV. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I must admit that the Brexit thread has changed my view of this forum.


Come on Pat, if you´re not interested in any of the subjects posted you´re not forced to look at any of them, just look at ones you are interested in and can contribute something helpful to.
Its mostly a mens thing, but as I am used to men I like to put my two penneth in now and then and sometimes even bring a smile to Peters face, (he often gives me a lick like so I guess he is smiling.
Have you never been in a pub where the locals love to have an argument, but still drink with each other.
You know the old saying "If you can´t stand the heat stay out of the kitchen".

As Sandra often says, _we are all faceless people who if we met we may or may not take to each other_. 
I'm sure there are a few I wouldn't take to, but you never know I could be wrong :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> I must admit that the Brexit thread has changed my view of this forum.


Why? Its no different to a debate you would get down the pub. Its pretty civilised compared to most forums.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

******** you ********.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, Brexit is as divisive on here as it is in the general community, families, neighbourhoods, political parties and of course the House of Commons.

It is difficult to see how this can ever be reversed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm still alive it's just that I don't come on here any more tbh...

We came back from our trip to Spain (great success) and I logged in and the first thread I saw was some newbie trying to sell their MH (I think)...and there were several posts on there slagging off their ad. So I thought "Do I really need this?"

Once you take out all the non MH threads and the '1 hit wonder' posts from newbies, it doesn't leave much of interest for me tbh...

I'll keep an eye on relevant MH posts and will post if I need some input but aside from that I thought I would try elsewhere.

Graham


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Graham.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I'm still alive it's just that I don't come on here any more tbh...
> We came back from our trip to Spain (great success) and I logged in and the first thread I saw was some newbie trying to sell their MH (I think)...and there were several posts on there slagging off their ad. So I thought "Do I really need this?"
> Once you take out all the non MH threads and the '1 hit wonder' posts from newbies, it doesn't leave much of interest for me tbh...
> I'll keep an eye on relevant MH posts and will post if I need some input but aside from that I thought I would try elsewhere.
> Graham


If you are happier elsewhere where nobody will question what you say and everybody is soooooo agreeable >
We all get fed up with the so called newbies Graham, in fact I got a b0ll0cking for complaining about them if you remember.
Today I even took the time to look on the internet for someone to find out how to turn the hot water heating system on, that was a waste of time.
I find it a great shame that you got us all excited about your trip to Spain and then we heard zilch about it., not even a post card :crying:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

"If you are happier elsewhere where nobody will question what you say and everybody is soooooo agreeable" 



That is a very sarcastic comment to make against a fellow forum member.

And you wonder Jan why Graham has decided to move onto pastures new, don't know where he has gone but I will gladly join him rather than stay on this site even though we sit on the opposite side of the fence as per Brexit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> "If you are happier elsewhere where nobody will question what you say and everybody is soooooo agreeable"
> 
> And you wonder Jan why Graham has decided to move onto pastures new, don't know where he has gone but I will gladley join him rather than stay on this site.


If you read the thread you will find out.
Graham and I understand each other Flint and as I was talking to him he will understand me.
I do hope you haven't lost your sense of humour Graham.:wink2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> If you read the thread you will find out.
> Graham and I understand each other Flint and as I was talking to him he will understand me.


No idea if you and Graham are as one but that does not come across on the forum for outsiders to your cosy cartel.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> No idea if you and Graham are as one but that does not come across on the forum for outsiders to your cosy cartel.


It may have slipped your notice Flint, but I don't post for outsiders, I am talking to faceless people I have been talking to for the past 4 years, some times we disagree and not just on the thread you like to pop in on now and then.
Take the beam out of your own eye before you try taking the speck out of mine.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the thread you will find out.
> ...


Elevated from a gang/clique to a Cartel now, wow it's stuff like this that would frighten anyone off.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But it shouldn’t pat

People get heated

And it’s nice to know people get heated 

Feel strongly about things 

You feel strongly about things

Maybe just not Brexit 

And fortunately MHF was never a rose garden

SANDRA


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The trouble is that I can't un see all those horrible comments  It has changed my opinion of people on here. Yes, there was often a little undercurrent in some threads but people were always polite to each other. It is not like that any more. People are directing comments at other people instead of just voicing their opinions in a more general tone. If there is worse out there in social media land then I must be visiting the wrong sites. All my social media connections are people with similar interests to me who just chat about life and share tips on making that life more enjoyable.
Graham obviously feels the same as he has voted with his feet. Doesn't that tell us something? All those other people who used to come on here and share their journeys and life experiences are now not contributing and the forum is the poorer for it in my opinion.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the way I see it FACTS is quite tame compared to some motorhome forums. Most of the big ones have had some pretty full on virtual punch ups, some much worse than on here. There are one or two where politics is not allowed and other stuff is heavily censored. They are a bit Stepford Wives to me but each to their own as the awful saying goes. 

If you cant debate without loosing your rag, doing a flounce, getting "too" personal and abusive or taking offence too easily then maybe its not for you and just ignore those threads and post about A frames or the availability of free Aires in Provence or something. Leave the political posters to their rants and stuff.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is

But in my experience 

It’s so easy to relate by platitudes 

Pleasing all and never really knowing the person you are pleasing 

No , friendships are forged warts and all 

Even more important when we don’t come face to face

We disagree and say so 

Well I do 

And if that doesn’t suit well we were not really friends 

Because friendship entails the good and the bad

Of course not me, I’m all good :wink2::wink2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are 6 human emotion and they are all shown on this forum which proves we are alive, we share our happiness, sadness, fear and we sometimes get angry 😠 with each other, we share our disgust at the terrible things happening in the world and sometimes we surprise each other, now that's what I call friendship and friends don't keep harping on about one particular thing they move on to the next subject. Well I don't or should that be do, but I'm unique > maybe others do😕


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> There are 6 human emotion and they are all shown on this forum which proves we are alive, we share our happiness, sadness, fear and we sometimes get angry 😠 with each other, we share our disgust at the terrible things happening in the world and sometimes we surprise each other, now that's what I call friendship and friends don't keep harping on about one particular thing they move on to the next subject. Well I don't or should that be do, but I'm unique > maybe others do😕


Unfortunately anger has the upper hand at the moment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Unfortunately anger has the upper hand at the moment.


Only because you have put it there, I'm not angry in fact I am very happy right now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I must say I haven't noticed many people getting angry, perhaps it's hard to tell in written interchanges.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > There are 6 human emotion and they are all shown on this forum which proves we are alive, we share our happiness, sadness, fear and we sometimes get angry 😠 with each other, we share our disgust at the terrible things happening in the world and sometimes we surprise each other, now that's what I call friendship and friends don't keep harping on about one particular thing they move on to the next subject. Well I don't or should that be do, but I'm unique /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png maybe others do😕
> ...


Only if you let it.

I've never got angry with anyone here.

I have disagreed yes, but I learnt years ago that anger will only consume you.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Only if you let it.
> 
> I've never got angry with anyone here.
> 
> ...


When you get angry you've lost, Hans always wins :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> When you get angry you've lost, Hans always wins :grin2:


Its a man thing and we have evolved into the one who knows best. :grin2: (oh oh, just had a thought, perhaps you woman just let us think that ???) :surprise:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Its a man thing and we have evolved into the one who knows best. :grin2: (oh oh, just had a thought, perhaps you woman just let us think that ???) :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Sometimes I do know best, sometimes he does, but I tell you what Terry, my anger/temper/annoyance whatever you like to call it, never lasts long, I get it off my chest and then it's forgotten about.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Sometimes I do know best, sometimes he does, but I tell you what Terry, my anger/temper/annoyance whatever you like to call it, never lasts long, I get it off my chest and then it's forgotten about.


The sign of a fairly balanced individual Jan and a lasting relationship, it's how my better half and I roll too. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If ever you feel angry then just watch this video.  and think of me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No one is saying that we should all be spreading peace and light all the time. It is the personal attacks that, to me, are unwelcome. It used to be that when opinions were expressed they were from the person expressing them and no one was targeted. Now people are targeted and their opinions attacked in a very nasty way.
Why can't we go back to expressing opinions and agreeing to differ the way we used to? Why use people's names when expressing your opinion? Just say what you think in a general way. Let others do the same. Then perhaps I could read the Brexit thread without a knot in my stomach  (Haven't read it for a while now, which is a shame don't you think?)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Am I missing something here or am I just immune to it all? There are rarely what I would call personal attacks on Brexit Facts although yes on occasion they happen, usually just before someone gives their "Forum flounce speech".

You also have to consider that the people in that thread have been debating with each other for years so they probably know the boundaries with each individual so if I call someone an idiot or a moron (actually I dont think I have but lets say I have) then there is probably a bit of humour in it. Remainers get called all sorts as a group and so to Brexiteers, neither are probably appropriate or helpful but they are sometimes funny but thats not being personal its just insulting millions of people at once :lol: People need to lighten up a bit I reckon.

Ive been on the receiving end of one or two proper personal attacks (not here) and you know one when you get one! Dont shy away from the thread. Get stuck in and say your piece. You might get robust responses but nobody will attack you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's pointing the finger at an individual thats uncalled for. Generalisations are OK and we are all entitled to a view.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> But it shouldn't pat
> 
> People get heated
> 
> ...


I hope you read what Sandra says again because when I joined 4 years ago there was a real humdinger of an argument going on, it didn't put me off joining.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is the description for the subscribers lounge, you are warned before entering it is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe we should put everything in there and there's no come back later.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe, but of course am probably wrong, that only Subscribers can get into the Lounge so as not to put off the faint hearted, warnings do e its that the content may be more "robust" than the normal forums - it is difficult to envisage how much clearer such things could be.

Removing it entirely would simply invite comments that are best only in there, on the normal pages. Now that there are no Moderators such things would be more likely to cause offence IMO of course. 😎


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As the notice I have posted says Dave, it's for subscribers only which has been pointed out on numerous occasions to numerous members.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And now I know.

Of course it's all my fault.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Like hell it is Pat

We are all different 

Me I thrive when people disagree with me

I forces me to think , reassess my position 

And some positions I won’t reassess 

But that doesn’t make me right 

Anymore than your position makes you wrong 

Hold to your beliefs until something or someone important changes it 

And only then

Consider it’s your fault 

Consider mind you

Sandra


----------

